# LBA48 Boot CD iso from DVRupgrade File Name



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

Would someone please tell me the file name of the boot CD iso file from DVRupgrade? I bought it some time back, but with new computers, new drives, etc., not sure where it is now. Just need the file name. Thanks.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

something .iso


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Mine is called:

ptvlba48-4.01DD.iso


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

Finnstang said:


> Mine is called:
> 
> ptvlba48-4.01DD.iso


Thanks. I have one close to that. My problem was I have so many ISO files that all sound like they might be the one.


----------

